# Whizzer Pacemaker find



## bikesnbuses (Jun 14, 2014)

I got a call about a Whizzer this week and picked up this Whizzer Pacemaker today (48-49-50?) incomplete but came with 2 motors(1 H and 1 J motor) and some speciality tools..Havent found a Whizzer these in 16 years.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice!! That'll make a fun project!!


----------

